# My Bengal cat has disappeared.



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Odi my 1 yr old bengal X has gone missing.
He didn't come home last night..he always sleeps on my bed and still no sign today...not come in for food or anything....

Worried sick.

Spoken to all the neighbours. gone all round the local area...no sign.

I am feeling sick at the minute.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

ring vets, rspca?


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> ring vets, rspca?


 Done all the local vets....he has collar with an Id tag on and is chipped so should have been in touch by now..............!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Is he castrated?


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Is he castrated?


 Yep........I didn't think they wandered if they were..........he has never not come home...even if its 3 in the morning and he meows outside the bedroom window till I let him in...........


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

my cat did that 3 years ago... not good how we found him tho


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

were all the neighbours in he couldnt have snuck into someones and they have accidently locked him in without knowing ?


Just that happened with my sisters cat


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

firstly many people dont notice a cat for a while. he wil just seem like a cat thats been out and about normally right now..

when i lost my bengal cross i put posters up on every second lamp post in my street the same day... and had all the neighbourhood kids out looking

luckily we got him back.. 

but most people wouldnt hand a cat with a collar in right away... and they probably dont know his habits so others wont see him as lost just now..


i really hope you find him

thoughts are with u 

xxxxx


----------



## Xx_JoJo_xX (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh no  Good luck in finding him, hope he returns home safely x


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Xx_JoJo_xX said:


> Oh no  Good luck in finding him, hope he returns home safely x


 Thanks guys....just done another hunt round...went all over the meadow looked by the river bank and knocked on loads of doors....the only people who I havent spoken to are people who have been on holiday for a while...I will get some flyers printed up and post them tonight and see if we hear anything........was worried before but now really concerned.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Any chance he could have got in a car or van? Its great hes chipped though.It is so much easier to get em back. Do you think anyone could have picked him up? Hopefully he has found good hunting and will be home soon


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Any chance he could have got in a car or van? Its great hes chipped though.It is so much easier to get em back. Do you think anyone could have picked him up? Hopefully he has found good hunting and will be home soon


Quite possible...hadn't thought of that but we find him in ours all the time if we leave the windows open...........will add that to the flyer.....
He is a fierce hunter and brings up presants daily so hopefully he has just a bit carried away......
I just hope to god no-ones stolen him. My friend had her Mainecoon stolen from her garden......


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Goodluck, you must be so worried


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Catherine896 said:


> Goodluck, you must be so worried


 Cant go out and look now as hubby is at work and kids are in bed!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Go in the garden and make noises like you are going to feed him(tap a tin or shake biscuits or whatever it is you do when you feed him) and listen carefully.Best to do it when its quiet. Good Luck


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Still no sign..............


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

MSL said:


> Yep........I didn't think they wandered if they were..........he has never not come home...even if its 3 in the morning and he meows outside the bedroom window till I let him in...........


Sorry, neutered or not cats can still wander off. 

I know how you feel because my Abyssinian was missing for 10 days and I went through hell. He came back covered in scabs and skin and bone, so I'm certain he'd been hit by a car and had been holing up until he felt able to make it home. That was when I cat-proofed my garden, cos I never wanted to go through 10 days like that ever again.

Never underestimate the distance they will travel, either. They can travel miles in a night on their wanderings. He may be lost or he may just be having too much fun - you do say that he is a fierce hunter, so food won't necessarily bring him home. Do you live in a built-up area or are you out in the sticks?

Some cats find they have too much fun running wild in the country and vanish for days or even weeks. I sold a Somali kitten to someone in Banff, who lived literally in the middle of nowhere. When she was 2 years old she she vanished for 3 week and Marian thought she was gone forever and then she walked in one day as if she'd never been away. So Marian built a huge run and never let her wander again. She then bought another female from me a couple of years later and she did exactly the same when she was about 2 year old. Then she bought her brother from the next litter and he did the same, but was older. 

It does depend on the breed and never forget deep down inside your bengal is a wild cat!! Somalis are bred from thousands of generations of domesticated cats and yet quite a few of them have been known to go feral when owned by people who live out in the country, because the hunting is good and they are brilliant hunters! Bengals have wild cats only a few generations behind them and I firmly believe that genes will out!

When Bengals first came into this country my friend bought a stud boy from the first litter born here and I did think about buying a female and breeding them myself, but if I'd owned a Bengall, I'd never have allowed it to roam free for that reason.

I hate to say it but if he is just out hunting and having fun and he does come back, he will most certainly do it again and be away longer and longer each time.

If you are going out looking (and night is probably better) then travel further than you would anticipate. And check out garages - it's holiday season and he could be locked in someone's garage who is now away on holiday. 

I've got everything crossed that he comes home.


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

Hope you find him, my cat went missing for 24 hours a few weeks back and that was a nightmare, bloody cats who'd have them ?:bash:


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

Just put a can run outside the back room window so the can use the living room and go outside to the run through the window, I sleep easier knowing they're not out and in danger from pellet guns and cars.:2thumb:

Some dicks out there who hate cats.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So true!!!


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

Feorag's advice about asking people to look in their garage is a good one, ask them to look in their sheds too. I had a Siamese who was notorious for getting locked in people's garages (he also disappeared for over a month once and had been taken in by people down the road who hadn't bothered to tell us until they heard our appeal on local radio - even though he had a collar with ID and was chipped :bash. We had a Russian Blue in the past as well who loved sheds and I always knew if she didn't come home in the evening she had either been shut in ours by or the next door neighbours by the kids. 

Good luck hun, don't give up hope... they can turn up weeks later and be absolutely fine.


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

ok.....he turned up...he has been run over. 
Back legs were not working at all.
Went to the emergency vet and miraculously he hasn't broken anything...
He had crawled back home and was yowling by the front door.
Now fast asleep on my bed.
The vet seems to think he has just been very badly bruised but we will take him back on Monday for another exam to be sure.......

I read what everyone had said about him going off etc amd just didn.t think thats what had happened. He Always sleeps on my bed at night......... and doesn't wander from our cul-de-sac...and he is just not that kind of cat...............so thanks everyone for your best wishes and reassurance............at least he is home safe and sound.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Aww hope he is OK!

Glad he is home though!


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Catherine896 said:


> Aww hope he is OK!
> 
> Glad he is home though!


 Thankyou...I am not a person who cries very often.........about once a year if at all, but have been in tears off and on all day.....I knew something had happened to him.............

Just glad he is home where we can look after him.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

So glad hes home but so sorry he is injured. Maybe think about catproofing your garden so it cant happen again( Both mine and Eileens are done). Hope he feels better soon poor boy


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's excellent news - that he's home with you. So sorry to hear about the accident, but he's been a very lucky boy!! Hopefully, he'll get over this reasonably quickly if nothing is broken, but if I were you I'd think about what Shell has said. I don't think you'll want to go through that again!



MSL said:


> I read what everyone had said about him going off etc amd just didn.t think thats what had happened. He Always sleeps on my bed at night......... and doesn't wander from our cul-de-sac...and he is just not that kind of cat...............so thanks everyone for your best wishes and reassurance............at least he is home safe and sound.


I hear what you are saying, but he's only 1 year old - that's still a baby. Just cos he stays close to home now doesn't mean that he won't wander further as he gets older. Like I said in my earlier post, the cats I sold to Marian in Scotland didn't start staying out more than 1 night until they were 2 year old.


----------

